# Pictometry



## user182

Have any of you guys used Pictometry?

They have a program available for CertainTeed Contractors.

I just went out to measure a cut up hip roof with an 11:12 pitch, about 50 squares. 

It was too difficult to measurer from on the roof. I did climb on the roof with my Cougar Paw Boots but could not walk around enough to get all the measurements.

I am thinking about using one of these services for this type of roof estimate. Not to replace the onsite visit but to make it easier to get the measurements.

I got a free sample from Eagleview that I thought was good.

How would you say Pictometry compares to Eaqgleview?


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Until another one re-opens up after they have had to sue another vendor for using their company name in promotional materials, for the time being I would recommend GEO-Estimator.

They have a less expensive alternative and you can buy bulk quantity discounts.

But, very shortly, the other vendor will re-materialize.

By the way, Eagle-View uses the photos from Pictometry, but they have additional resources for some areas too.

Ed


----------



## user182

Ed the Roofer said:


> Until another one re-opens up after they have had to sue another vendor for using their company name in promotional materials, for the time being I would recommend GEO-Estimator.
> 
> They have a less expensive alternative and you can buy bulk quantity discounts.
> 
> But, very shortly, the other vendor will re-materialize.
> 
> By the way, Eagle-View uses the photos from Pictometry, but they have additional resources for some areas too.
> 
> Ed


Does Geo-Estimator give you the square footage for each side of the roof like Eagleview?

I took a brief look at Pictometry and it looked like you have to outline the area using your mouse. I don’t want to invest my time doing it manually; I’d rather have the provider give me the squarer footage. I’m referring to a cut up hip roof with 20 or more sides.

If it was a gable roof I would just measure it myself.


----------



## Broken_Roofer

Geo-Estimator is a much more robust utility compared to Eagleview. Eagleview is a great tool, however, we've run into numerous times when Eagleview came back to us and said they couldn't digitize the image due to overhead obstructions, etc. One of them was the owners house, which I know for a fact has one tree overhead that covers a small portion of the Southwest side of the house.

With Geo-Estimator you will get the report in a day or two, download it to your local computer or network, open the file in their program and begin verifying the information. They want you to verify two items - 1) Roof pitch for ALL roof planes, 2) a reference line. It is incredibly accurate, as is Eagleview; however, Eagleview doesn't allow you to modify their dimensions if they happened to make a small mistake.

Pictometry, on the other hand, is great for flat roofs. I tried for two weeks to navigate that program and get accurate results, on the same house that I measured four times with that tool, I got four different results. Why is it good for flat roofs, if it's not that accurate? Easy, you don't have to try and determine roof pitch on a flat roof - all you need is the slope, which you'll field verify when you make your core cuts.

With any of these systems you still need to go and verify pitch, layers, penetrations, site conditions, etc... that is not why these tools are useful. They allow your salesmen to be more effective and cover less ground in their vehicles, less time having to visit and revisit a jobsite, and also less time figuring, refiguring, calculating, recalculating a job.

So far in the two dozen houses we've used on Geo-Estimator the largest variance we've seen in actual field dimensions was two feet. Which isn't a big variance with respect to the overall project.


----------



## FLRoofPro

I use Pictometry combined with Roof-Logic. Pictometry is an excellent tool. I ran comparisons with field measurements prior to signing up and it was very accurate. Great for commercial buildings and works well for residential if the fly-over picture is good. Residential use is more hit and miss due to shadows and trees that may obscure the view needed to do an accurate take-off. I would say I have been able to use it for 60-70% of residential bids, 90-95% of commercial bids.

I give Pictometry a :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]

Ed,

You say GeoEstimator has a less expensive alternative. Have you tried an Economy report from EV? It's basically the same as either of Geo's products. With all the reports the client enters the pitch and then square footage is calculated.

GeoEstimator's price ranges from $24.95 to $89.95 (with up to a 25% discount for volume) for this service depending on how many regions a roof has and how much detail (ridge and valley lengths for example) you want on the report.

EagleView's price for an Economy report is always $35.00. Subcription price for an Economy varies on volume but ranges from $20.00 to $27.00. That is a flat price for all reports.

If your suggesting Geo's Complete reports are less expensive than EV's Premium report I'd say it's pretty equal, with all discounts figured in for each company depending on the size of the roof Geo's Complete report would cost anywhere from $22.46 to $67.46. EagleView's Premium report would cost anywhere from $20.00 to $60.00. *Not to mention EagleView's Premium product is the only report to **include pitch.* Making it the most accurate and widely accepted report available.


Broken Roofer,

In the rare occasion EagleView makes a "small mistake" just call us up and we'll verify the mistake and get it fixed for you right away. The idea is no matter who hands you an EagleView report (homeowner, adjuster, roofer, etc) you can always trust it's accuracy. We don't allow our clients to go in and change our measurements after the fact.

Imagine an insurance adjuster with GeoEstimator's report he "feels the measurements were too high" so he goes in and manually overrides all the square footage totals to what he thinks they should be. That costs you money and we won't stand for it. I'm not making this story up either, we occasionally have clients call us and tell us that they think our measurements are off because they measured the house across the street and it was bigger/smaller. Or because they think the house is bigger/smaller without actually having been on the roof. We don't want anyone changing our measurements based on their feelings, our measurements have been tested and verified 98-100% accurate time and time again. 

That's why insurance companies will always accept an EagleView report, but we've heard from some of our clients that some insurance companies won't except Geo reports because they can be tampered with.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Now that the industry is expanding, there are sources, based on volume pricing, that offer these measurement services for between #3.00 to $5.00 per roof measurement from what I have discovered.

Now, can they remain viable and profitable at that price point to remain in existence?

Time will cull the herd.

Also, if someone wanted their own proprietary software, just for their own use, it can be had for less than $1,000.00

One thing i have not checked into, is Google Earth Pro version, because of the fee just to subscribe to it, which if I recall correctly, was $490.00

But, with Google Earth Pro and Sketchup, you can create your own CAD drawings with the measurements and I believe the Pro version grants higher resolution, if that is the correct term, so that would be interesting to find someone who wanted to use that for themselves.

Ed


----------



## carson3

*Skytek*

Have you guys tried Skytek Imaging for roof measurements? they seem to be really to the point and very affordably priced.


----------



## carson3

*will @ eagleview*

Will, that's not true, Eagleview is not the only report to provide pitch. Skytek's reports provide pitch also.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

carson3 said:


> Have you guys tried Skytek Imaging for roof measurements? they seem to be really to the point and very affordably priced.


I would if the blonde from the site contacts me.

I briefly spoke with Wendy over the phone when she was at the IRE this past winter.

Ed


----------



## [email protected]

carson3 said:


> Will, that's not true, Eagleview is not the only report to provide pitch. Skytek's reports provide pitch also.


Carson,

I was comparing EV's Premium report to Geo's Complete report. I'm aware that SkyTek's report includes a pitch estimate.


----------



## qejustin

*Geo*

I know most of these post are old so things may have changed. I regularly order Geoestimator and Eagleview reports. Geoestimator has been less expensive in the past but missed some features, such as pitch, that Eagle view offers. Recently, it has included all that I needed, including pitch, and I never find myself thinking that the Eagleview report would have more. They are both good, Geoestimator is cheaper. With that being said, I dont buy the discount plans from either company. On some jobs Eagleview may be comparable in price, but for the most part Geoestimator is much cheaper. In a lot of cases Eagleview is near $70 and Geo is less than $30. Further, we have installed over 700 roofs since February, 99% insurance claims, not one adjuster has refused or questionsed a Geoestimator or Eagleview reports accuracy or if the numbers have been manipulated. I am sure it has happened to someone, somewhere, but it is not the norm. Eagleview is a more recognized name but they are both great programs.....geoestimator is cheaper. I like them both. One other thing I like about geoestimator is that you will often get your reports back in a few hours with out paying any rush fees...the longest I have waited is the day after my request. This NEVER happens to me when I order an eagleview report.


----------



## neetslaup

Hey everyone. You've all mentioned services. The only thing is that Pictometry is used for all of them. Eagle View buys photos from Pictometry, GeoEstimator does the same thing, SkyTek does the same thing and Pictometry is the only service that offers a tool that gives you unlimited instant access to the imagery and measuring tools. While the other services have their niche, especially for the gentleman that would rather have the work done for him, if you're someone that wants to do it yourself and on your time (instead of waiting for a report to come back) then Pictometry is the service you should choose. You can fully measure a roof and find out all of your detailed measurements including Ridge, Hip, Valley, Rake, Drip Edge and Square count all in a matter of 10-15 minutes. On top of that they have a Pitch tool, height tool, annotation tools, and the ability to export all of the photos and use them for marketing, your websites, proposals or whatever else you want to. To each his own, but Pictometry offers a tool that can be added to your belt. I'm not sure any of the other services can do that for you. 866-389-4645 is the toll free number.


----------



## Acubis

Geo-Estimator is great. Please note geo estimator is a client of Pictometry all they do is get your info them they have people that measure in pictometry and put into their proprietary report format. Pictometry is by the minute. It will rarely make sense for an individual contractor to subscribe to pictometry unless you need to use this service in excess of 20 times a year or so. 

www.researchroofing.com


----------



## neetslaup

*That is correct*

That gentleman is correct. That is the purpose of writing to each his own. 20 times or more would make it cost effective. Pictometry has by the hour and unlimited packages though.


----------



## kadesmith

If I'm understanding this thread correctly basically you are saying there is a service where a company is calculating the sq ft. of a roof based upon aerial photos from different angles? I love GIS applications and this is one of the coolest ones I've heard of yet.


----------



## hoosier_nailer

We've use both Geoestimator and Eagle View quite a bit. Perhaps they have improved but I quit using Geoestimator due to them consistently undersizing their estimates. They are probably fine for simple roofs but were missing a lot of real estate with multi-level, cut up complex roofs. 

When we need this type of service, we now purchase the standard report from Eagle View and supply our own pitches. $39 each and a reasonably quick turn around, most of the time, within 24 hours.

I've used a program called Connect Point which is essentially the software to work with the Pictometry photos. This program requires that you supply your own pitches. Works reasonably well but takes some time on a more complex roof. At $39, more cost effective in my opinion to simply use the standard Eagle View. If the roof isn't complex, only take a few minutes to measure and a few more to sketch in Xactimate anyway.


----------



## billwestroofing

Just a FYI I use pic and love it how ever ins will not take my pic measurements so then I us eagle singling geo much they didn't wool me like eagle did last year at the ire when I made. My choice. Pic is great I can pic a roof from domaines driveway or even before I had 100 hrs last year did use then all but I was very sparing on using them. Will prob upgrade to unlimited this year if prices right at ire


----------



## RooferJim

We use Geo-Estimater. very happy with them and they dont kill me on price, or try to make me join some kind of BS plan "like Eagle view". Its cut and dry and thats what we like. very accurate thus far

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Kanga Roofing

carson3 said:


> Will, that's not true, Eagleview is not the only report to provide pitch. Skytek's reports provide pitch also.


Are there any benefits Skytek offer that Eagleview does not?


----------



## agr

Ed the Roofer said:


> Now that the industry is expanding, there are sources, based on volume pricing, that offer these measurement services for between #3.00 to $5.00 per roof measurement from what I have discovered.
> 
> Ed


Which company charges $5 per roof?


----------



## AnyMonkey

Hey guys check out Site Visit at www.anymonkey.ca. it is set to launch in about 2 weeks after many delays. Its an ipad app that lets you draw the roof yourself and gives you instant feedback on all measurements. It also has a very handy photo report section that lets you create maintenance and service reports in minutes. Full function 30 day free trial (no credit card info required) and the first 20 people to sign up will get special pricing.


----------



## agr

*Any Monkey*

Why didn't you bother to use proper grammar and capitalization on your website? Nor do you make it clear (except for one statement in passing) that it's only for the Ipad. If you are trying to entice customers, we want to see good attention to detail in your posts online and your website in order to feel confident buying your product.

You say some roofing software costs $5000. Which roofing software is that? And how much does yours cost?

You wrote this in response to me asking which software charges $5 a roof. Your site makes no mention of the special pricing you referred to in your post.

After attempting to sign up for a free trial, it said it couldn't take my submission because I hadn't left any "comments." Do you really require people to comment on a simple email sign up form or you won't let them sign up? That's nice...Slap your customers on the wrist immediately for attempting to sign up.

After finally going back and adding some text so that I could jump through the hoop to get your special free trial, it's been over and hour and there has been no confirmation email of any sort letting me know my submission has been successful. I have no idea if my information has reached you and I should be waiting for an automated response with instructions on how to claim the free trial, or if I'm waiting for a high pressure salesman to call me.

I have to ask, what kind of operation are you running there? If it's "set to launch in 2 weeks after many delays", then why would you go around promoting it before you have even proofread your website or gotten even the most rudimentary aspects of the free trial functional?

Any Monkey indeed!


----------



## AnyMonkey

agr said:


> Why didn't you bother to use proper grammar and capitalization on your website? Nor do you make it clear (except for one statement in passing) that it's only for the Ipad. If you are trying to entice customers, we want to see good attention to detail in your posts online and your website in order to feel confident buying your product.
> 
> You say some roofing software costs $5000. Which roofing software is that? And how much does yours cost?
> 
> You wrote this in response to me asking which software charges $5 a roof. Your site makes no mention of the special pricing you referred to in your post.
> 
> After attempting to sign up for a free trial, it said it couldn't take my submission because I hadn't left any "comments." Do you really require people to comment on a simple email sign up form or you won't let them sign up? That's nice...Slap your customers on the wrist immediately for attempting to sign up.
> 
> After finally going back and adding some text so that I could jump through the hoop to get your special free trial, it's been over and hour and there has been no confirmation email of any sort letting me know my submission has been successful. I have no idea if my information has reached you and I should be waiting for an automated response with instructions on how to claim the free trial, or if I'm waiting for a high pressure salesman to call me.
> 
> I have to ask, what kind of operation are you running there? If it's "set to launch in 2 weeks after many delays", then why would you go around promoting it before you have even proofread your website or gotten even the most rudimentary aspects of the free trial functional?
> 
> Any Monkey indeed!


 
Actually I was just thinking to myself, I hope that some idiot comes along and criticizes my website. and poof! just like magic.


----------



## agr

AnyMonkey said:


> Actually I was just thinking to myself, I hope that some idiot comes along and criticizes my website. and poof! just like magic.


All you just did is call me an idiot. You didn't even address any of the valid items I pointed out. That's very telling. 

Please explain: how am I an idiot? What makes you think it's appropriate to simply name-call, without any justification or explanation? And what makes you think anyone who reads this won't think you are the idiot for completely disregarding all the verifiable points I made?

Don't you think a more professional response, as someone who is about to launch a business (a non-US business), is to acknowledge any truths, and dispel any untruths through reason and factual statements?

It seems to me you are more involved with getting your feelings hurt than accepting any truth in what I said, or else you would have simply stated my mistakes.

You haven't stated a single thing I said was wrong or inaccurate. I'm sure you are too busy cleaning up your website according to my criticisms. Let me know when you are all done with that. Thanks.


----------



## AnyMonkey

agr said:


> All you just did is call me an idiot. You didn't even address any of the valid items I pointed out. That's very telling.
> 
> Please explain: how am I an idiot? What makes you think it's appropriate to simply name-call, without any justification or explanation? And what makes you think anyone who reads this won't think you are the idiot for completely disregarding all the verifiable points I made?
> 
> Don't you think a more professional response, as someone who is about to launch a business (a non-US business), is to acknowledge any truths, and dispel any untruths through reason and factual statements?
> 
> It seems to me you are more involved with getting your feelings hurt than accepting any truth in what I said, or else you would have simply stated my mistakes.
> 
> You haven't stated a single thing I said was wrong or inaccurate. I'm sure you are too busy cleaning up your website according to my criticisms. Let me know when you are all done with that. Thanks.


 
If I felt the need to respond to an idiot........sorry if I hurt your feelings for not acknowledging your ignorance.


----------



## AnyMonkey

ok just for some giggles and because I have some free time....

Why didn't you bother to use proper grammar and capitalization on your website?

Who are you the grammar police? The site looks that way on purpose. When you want certain words to stand out you capitalize them or bold them or whatever. Sure im not going to win an english contest but they clearly had the desired effect otherwise why are we talking about it. Why someone would go to someone else's website and make comments like this is beyond me. You truly need a life.

Nor do you make it clear (except for one statement in passing) that it's only for the Ipad. 

This is actually the only thing you said that makes sense to me. Thanks for that.

If you are trying to entice customers, we want to see good attention to detail in your posts online and your website in order to feel confident buying your product.

We?? Who else is it that you think you are speaking for? Idiots like you may get hung up on small details. Most other normal people couldn't give a rats ass. the 30 day free trial is what will make people confident or not, not the grammatical errors on my website. 

You say some roofing software costs $5000. Which roofing software is that? And how much does yours cost?

Here is a quote that i got for Rooflogic since you are smug enough to ask this question. If you want to know what mine costs.... go to the website or look in the email that I gave you after you submitted your form. 

"Your first RoofLogic license is $6,500 up front and $225 a month. There are significant quantity discounts if you need more licenses, as indicated in the attached fee schedule." 

We paid approximately $5000.00 for Roofcad with satellite digitizer and that was just for 1 license.

You wrote this in response to me asking which software charges $5 a roof.

Feeling self important? In what way do you think that my post was a response to anything you said?

Your site makes no mention of the special pricing you referred to in your post.

Sure it does and did when you were there. You just were not clever enough to click on the $ icon. Just so you know, $ means money.

After attempting to sign up for a free trial

Why would you try and sign up for something that is not ready yet? Did you smash your head on a pile of bricks before visiting my site?

it said it couldn't take my submission because I hadn't left any "comments." Do you really require people to comment on a simple email sign up form or you won't let them sign up? That's nice...Slap your customers on the wrist immediately for attempting to sign up.

Yes! I really want you to tell me why it is you are contacting me. Hard to believe i know! (oops i forgot to capitalize my i's. I bet this is driving you crazy!)

it's been over and hour and there has been no confirmation email of any sort letting me know my submission has been successful.

Actually you got the confirmation the second you signed up and it directed you to the thanks for your submission page. Ohhhhhhhh you mean you expected to get an email back right away for a product that has not been launched yet for a trial that can not start yet. Im following you now. (please see my previous post about you being an idiot)

In actuallity I did send you an email when I got home from work but you were rude enough not to respond. 

I have no idea if my information has reached you and I should be waiting for an automated response with instructions on how to claim the free trial, or if I'm waiting for a high pressure salesman to call me.

Ironically my programmer just finished the automated response for me last night. Considering that the doors are not even open yet I think we are doing well. It's what people do when they are preparing to start a business.... they finish things up.
We dont have high pressure sales staff. we give you a free trial and you decide if you like the app enough to buy it. If not I dont want you to have it.

I have to ask, what kind of operation are you running there? 

Ummm its a software company stupid. oops i'm sorry i guess i didnt put that on the webpage for you. (there go those i's again)

If it's "set to launch in 2 weeks after many delays", then why would you go around promoting it before you have even proofread your website or gotten even the most rudimentary aspects of the free trial functional?

I'm sorry, I did not realize that i needed your permission to promote a business that i happen to own and you do not. Why would the free trial be ready if the app isn't? (Please refer back the idiot comment of the previous post)

I hope I answered all of your questions adequately.

Ken


----------



## FriscoBlue

ha ha ha ha ha made me laugh


----------



## agr

Did you go to college? You write like an uneducated person. And continuing to call potential customers idiots is only going to make others shy away from your product.


----------



## AnyMonkey

agr said:


> Did you go to college? You write like an uneducated person. And continuing to call potential customers idiots is only going to make others shy away from your product.


 
rofl!!! I waited all weekend for that? You have never been a potential customer. You are just some jerkoff that thinks he's smarter than everyone else and spends his time searching for every opportunity to try to prove it. You are correct, I did not go to college and I am glad i didnt. Otherwise it is unlikely that I would have the 6 figure job that I do now. Actually if I had gone to college I would probably be so resentful of the fact I was such a loser that I would spend my days creeping people's websites and making extremely rude and unsolicited comments about them.


----------



## agr

None of your statements are true. You are projecting. When a less intelligent person calls a more intelligent person an idiot over and over and can't even address the points made, it calls into question his entire product. Bragging about your income? 

I merely suggested that it will be obvious to any intelligent reader of this that you are a one man operation, and your business will be conducted at the maturity level you have demonstrated in these posts.


----------



## AnyMonkey

agr said:


> None of your statements are true. You are projecting. When a less intelligent person calls a more intelligent person an idiot over and over and can't even address the points made, it calls into question his entire product. Bragging about your income?
> 
> I merely suggested that it will be obvious to any intelligent reader of this that you are a one man operation, and your business will be conducted at the maturity level you have demonstrated in these posts.


 
There you go thinking that you are more intelligent again. I think I did a pretty good job exposing you for the unintelligent jackass you are. (still trying to sign up for a free trial for a program that isn't ready yet?? cracks me up!!) What is your big claim to fame oh smart and genious one? Who gives a rats ass how big my operation is. Is it envy that you have because I was bold enough to take an idea and actually turn it into something? Not all of us sit on our asses and wish that we were brave enough to take the risks we need to be successful. Yes I call you names.... because you deserve it for being such an idiot.


----------



## agr

I keep hoping in vain you'll get serious and professional at some point.

You didn't actually address my feedback before. You took my feedback, point by point, and attempted to use it as ammunition to continue to insult me on a personal level, even though you know nothing about me on that level.

The fact that you immediately resorted to name-calling and haven't stopped suggests you got defensive and are unable to confront criticism.

The fact that you indeed made some of the changes to your website I recommended suggests you deep down agree to the validity of some of my feedback as a potential customer with a fresh set of eyes on your website and product.

The fact that you repeatedly and self-referentially make claims about me and my activities that are laughably false, yet immediately declare them true and then use those truths to spur on additional name-calling shows a lack of maturity, in my opinion.

Bragging about a six-figure income (and yes, roofing is one of the few businesses where an uneducated person can make that much money on a consistent basis), is somewhat vague, and it's undoubtedly in Canadian dollars. That could be $100,000 or $999,999. What is it in reality?

Please, be serious and professional and cease all the personal attacks. (If you have the "don't tell me what to do" reaction, you'll know you are still in defensive mode.)

Finally, as a one man operation, I'd suggest you enlist the opinion of some marketing or business professional so you can get your website up to the high level your roof-measuring product. If a professional you respect gives you some of the same feedback as I do, please consider letting me know.

If you continue the pattern of just attacking what I say, rather than processing it as information, it's just drama man.


----------



## AnyMonkey

agr said:


> I keep hoping in vain you'll get serious and professional at some point.
> 
> You didn't actually address my feedback before. You took my feedback, point by point, and attempted to use it as ammunition to continue to insult me on a personal level, even though you know nothing about me on that level.
> 
> The fact that you immediately resorted to name-calling and haven't stopped suggests you got defensive and are unable to confront criticism.
> 
> The fact that you indeed made some of the changes to your website I recommended suggests you deep down agree to the validity of some of my feedback as a potential customer with a fresh set of eyes on your website and product.
> 
> The fact that you repeatedly and self-referentially make claims about me and my activities that are laughably false, yet immediately declare them true and then use those truths to spur on additional name-calling shows a lack of maturity, in my opinion.
> 
> Bragging about a six-figure income (and yes, roofing is one of the few businesses where an uneducated person can make that much money on a consistent basis), is somewhat vague, and it's undoubtedly in Canadian dollars. That could be $100,000 or $999,999. What is it in reality?
> 
> Please, be serious and professional and cease all the personal attacks. (If you have the "don't tell me what to do" reaction, you'll know you are still in defensive mode.)
> 
> Finally, as a one man operation, I'd suggest you enlist the opinion of some marketing or business professional so you can get your website up to the high level your roof-measuring product. If a professional you respect gives you some of the same feedback as I do, please consider letting me know.
> 
> If you continue the pattern of just attacking what I say, rather than processing it as information, it's just drama man.


 
Look nothing you have said has any merrit whatsoever. People reading this thread have already formed their opinions and although I know that I am a little rough around the edges, I do not go out of my way to be a jerk in the manner that you have. If you dont like my website then stop visiting it. If you dont like my software then dont buy it. (If calling you names makes me uneducated then so be it.... but it sure feels good!)

oh and btw idiot.... The Canadian dollar has been above par with the US dollar for the better part of the last 2 years and has only recently gone just below but is basically at par now so what is your point? Thats twice now that you have referenced Canada in a negative way. Only you know the reason why I guess. Just tells me a little more about the person you are in my opinion. I was not bragging when I made my comment about my income. I was pointing out that many a college graduate is at McDonalds washing dishes as we speak and for you to a suggest that people that are more educated are somehow better than people that are not is disgusting. The owner of the company that I work for has a grade 8 education and a 5 million dollar house! (yes that is in Canadian dollars idiot)

What on earth makes you think that anything you say is worth responding to? Like I have to try and defend your stupidity? Understand that I dont give a rats ass about your opinions or comments because you are an obnoxious, rude and condescending idiot and you wont get another word from me on this thread. Cya Jackass! (just testing.... still feels good)


----------



## agr

*Any Monkey Incompetent Owner*



AnyMonkey said:


> Look nothing you have said has any merrit whatsoever.


Then why did you take my advice and make the suggested changes to your website?



AnyMonkey said:


> I know that I am a little rough around the edges, I do not go out of my way to be a jerk.


Yes you do. That's exactly what you do.



AnyMonkey said:


> If you dont like my website then stop visiting it.


I only visited it once. It malfunctioned. Haven't been back.



AnyMonkey said:


> If you dont like my software then dont buy it.


I didn't. It looks like you have a good measuring product and know what roofers want though. Your years of experience in roofing are invaluable to the quality of the software. I just think your website should be held to higher standards so your customers have confidence. Let me ask you, do you design the functioning of the measuring product yourself, or do you tell a programmer how it should function?



AnyMonkey said:


> (If calling you names makes me uneducated then so be it.... but it sure feels good!)
> 
> oh and btw idiot....


See my previous point about you being hypocritical, projecting, and contradicting yourself regarding your own statement that you don't go out of your way to be a jerk. I'd ask that you stop calling people on this forum names over and over. I'm sure it's discouraged by the moderators, and is considered generally counter-productive.



AnyMonkey said:


> I was pointing out that many a college graduate is at McDonalds washing dishes.


Go to your local McDonalds and test that point out. If you find a college graduate, please ask what college and what major. Get back to me with how many actual college graduates you find. You are quoting things you've heard, but not investigated. Working at McDonalds is all about the individual, not an educational institution. In that way, you weakened the point you were trying to make, which is that education itself doesn't speak for a person's worth. "College graduate" is too vague a group to speak of in this context. You won't find high intelligence graduates of prestigious institutions who have done well in their majors working at McDonalds. Not a good argument, sorry. And it's one we've all heard many times.



AnyMonkey said:


> Like I have to try and defend your stupidity?


That question doesn't really make any sense. No one thinks you are "defending" me. You are clearly doing the opposite, through defensiveness of your own. That's why it "feels good" to call me idiot, because your own ego suffered a blow that it's still attempting to recover from.



AnyMonkey said:


> you wont get another word from me on this thread. Cya Jackass! (just testing.... still feels good)


Great!


----------



## AnyMonkey

man... and I was hoping you had been hit by a bus or something but noooooooooooooo!... I was only responding to you for fun... since you lack the ability to match wits in any kind of meaningful manner I have decided to move on. You should try it. You have made 7 posts on this forum so far and 6 of them have so far been absolutely worthless...... how about trying a different approach??? and post something meaningful on here?...... if you spend all of your time writing this nonsense..... eventually you will forget to put mustard on someone's hotdog or give them diet instead of regular so if I were you i would concentrate on your job.

oh but I would like to point out one thing to you.....

How can you say you have only been to the site once and then say in almost the same breath that you have noticed some of my changes? Did you get your girlfriend to look for you??  The site was and still remains unfinished so if you want to continue rambling on about how unfinished an unfinished site is.... please be my guest .


----------



## agr

You just broke your own word that I'd not be hearing from you again on this thread. Idiot.


----------



## budreau

thought this thread was about software? stay on track people.


----------

